# Google- 4 Common Diarrhea Causesâ€”and What to Do if You Get Sick - U.S. News & World Report



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt2.ggpht.com/news/tbn/KnelcLPJhim6ZM/6.jpgU.S. News & World Report<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*4 Common Diarrhea Causesâ€"and What to Do if You Get Sick**U.S. News & World Report*Diarrhea can be caused by many factors, including inflammatory bowel disease, also known as IBD, *irritable bowel syndrome*, aka *IBS*, and viral or bacterial infections. A bad reaction to a medication can also be responsible. Here are more details on some *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

